# My first Skyline :)



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Just thought id introduce myself and my latest purchase, i picked up a R33 GTR 500r from a fellow member (richie). Here's a quick list of the spec. 

HKS 2510 Turbos, HKS 256 Camshaft, HKS 550 Injectors, HKS Intercooler, HKS Engine Oil Coolers, HKS Quickshift, AP Racing Front Disc Kit, HKS Torque Split Controller, Nismo Wheels and Quantum adjustable shocks etc.

I had it dyno'd on Sunday she came out with 433bhp @1.4 bar 

I've got a few subtle mods in mind but nothing serious as i love it the way it is but we'll see how long that lasts  ill get some photos up when i can.

Cheers Dean


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi and welcome sounds nice enjoy!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Don't change a thing. One of the nicest R33's I've seen, and the Middlehurst 500R gives it a rarity factor.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

thanks bluesky

Lightspeed - i agree, on my spoiler 1 end trim has gtr on it and the other doesnt so i was eyeing up some carbon trims.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine has one end GTR, the other plain too - mine's a Middlehurst car as well so perhaps there's a theme?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

No, that's just how the end caps are. One side with GTR one side without.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

that's interesting.... mines blank on the drivers side


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Ahh i see, yeah i reckon i'm going to go with some carbon ones just to break the red up a little.


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome DeanoGtr. Nice sounding car - get some picks up so we can drool. Might see you around as not many miles away.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Sounds a nice car - good to see there still are some original Middlehurst cars around.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

enjoy!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

10 more posts to go and ill put some up  yeah she's pretty tidy with just over 48000 miles on the clock. Cheers!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll try to  I've got a track day booked in my mx5 in December at donington.... its so tempting to swap it to the skyline!


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome mate


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

sounds great and looking forward to the pics. I assume the HP figure is at the hubs? Or is that estimate fly? I would have expected 500*B*hp with that spec and boost.


----------



## GTR_DRIVER (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds like a nice GT-R you have there fella. Post some pics!!!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome. It is nice, i love it, ive always wanted a skyline but never thought id own one, im so glad i went for it instead of the 370z. I need to get posting so i can upload some pics.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hurry Hurry with them posts 
We love pics 
Oh and welcome, best choice you'll ever make getting into a GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> sounds great and looking forward to the pics. I assume the HP figure is at the hubs? Or is that estimate fly? I would have expected 500*B*hp with that spec and boost.


Cheers  That was Flywheel power, i had it dyno'd 2 sundays ago. The guys at the garage said the dyno was struggling to compensate for the difference between the rear and front wheels. When i can ill post the graph up and pics .


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

freakazoid3 said:


> Hurry Hurry with them posts
> We love pics
> Oh and welcome, best choice you'll ever make getting into a GTR :thumbsup:


Cheers  i should have some up by the weekend.


----------



## GTR_DRIVER (Jun 2, 2014)

Definatly the right choice there mate over a 370z


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

C7 JFW said:


> Mine has one end GTR, the other plain too - mine's a Middlehurst car as well so perhaps there's a theme?


Yours is an official UK car, this one isn't, it has just had the 500R package from Middlehurst. 

OP, very good spec for the road, hurry up and post pics


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

GTR_DRIVER said:


> Definatly the right choice there mate over a 370z


I loved the flappy paddle gearbox and couldnt fault the drive, the only thing it didnt have was boost!


----------



## GTR_DRIVER (Jun 2, 2014)

DeanoGtr said:


> I loved the flappy paddle gearbox and couldnt fault the drive, the only thing it didnt have was boost!


Its all about manual and Boost my friend


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

matt j said:


> Yours is an official UK car, this one isn't, it has just had the 500R package from Middlehurst.
> 
> OP, very good spec for the road, hurry up and post pics


what else do you know about my car?  cheers, im getting there, i should hit 15 posts by the weekend!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

GTR_DRIVER said:


> Its all about manual and Boost my friend


very true, my mx5 didnt stay n/a for long


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

my weekend didnt go to plan, my dad getting knocked off his bike, then my rear tyre sidewall has several bulges in it which makes it drive horrible and a front tyre has a puncture, so ill try and get some more photos soon but ill leave this one here.


----------



## thetoffinator (Nov 22, 2008)

That looks fantastic, The 33s really suit them wheels!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

You know why it says GTR on one side only?

One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: R33 GT-R Design Trivia (Part 3 - Wheels and Tires)

Enjoy


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Great looking car - nice purchase!!


----------



## dar1 (Jul 4, 2010)

same colour as mine ... great purchase 

it's been at middlehurst a few time also


----------



## W80 YAU (Feb 2, 2014)

Such a lovely example of an R33 Dean.

Saw you car on skylineowners on fb when you posted few weeks ago.
I commented on your LMGT1s.

As i said, perfect wheels with the perfect colour


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

akasakaR33 said:


> You know why it says GTR on one side only?
> 
> One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: R33 GT-R Design Trivia (Part 3 - Wheels and Tires)
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks for that, was a good read.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

yeah i agree with you on the wheels! Weather wasnt amazing at the weekend and with me not driving it until my new tyres arrive photos will have to wait  At least it gave me chance to work on my turbo mx5


----------



## snara (Jul 13, 2013)

Red is best colour for R33 GTR, mine is bright red


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

snara said:


> Red is best colour for R33 GTR, mine is bright red


Red is best colour for 34 gtr too


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Topcat said:


> Red is best colour for 34 gtr too


Lol you've started something nowopcorn:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

dar1 said:


> same colour as mine ... great purchase
> 
> it's been at middlehurst a few time also




I sold this car a few years ago


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

i weren't the biggest fan of red until i saw this car  Asif 3 out of 4 tyres have turned up!!


----------



## DriftnStack (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice mate - I'm near Derby too, will have to sort a blast over in mine and have a gander, love them in red!


----------



## dar1 (Jul 4, 2010)

euroexports said:


> I sold this car a few years ago



Yes you did... To me 
;-)


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

DriftnStack said:


> Very nice mate - I'm near Derby too, will have to sort a blast over in mine and have a gander, love them in red!


Yeah definitely sounds good, im having a few issues atm though its pulling to the left quite noticeably, the hicas light came on the other day when cruising on the a38 so i need to look into this. Hopefully ill get it sorted for Donington in December.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

I keep meaning to update this but ive been so busy! First ill share my dynographs then ill post a few cheeky photos from my track day at donington.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like the headlamps, the colour of the car and the wheels.. Looking forward to the new pictures..


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheers, here's a few from the weekend 









oh and a cheeky one of my mx5


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice track pictures.

And that wing on the MX5!!!!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheers, haha yeah ive had mixed comments on that lol. Saturday in the mx5 was interesting with a 3rd of the track having ice on it but a dry line soon appeared... 

Sunday was slightly warmer and the R33 felt amazing! The RSR tyres were really grippy, i didnt realise how much body roll we was getting but she handled very well  she didnt skip a beat!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Final photo  i got a little carried away and bought some goodies! A Kakimoto exhaust, 2 new afms, then these.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Got to love Genuine Nismo bits..


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice looking R33 you have there mate.... Stunning


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheers, i don't think ill ever get bored of this car! I could look at it all day!


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Like the track day pictures - well done!!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheers Steve  was nice to see another Gtr while i was there.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

The more 33's the better!! - respect to you in hitting the track while being relatively new in ownership.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Steve_s said:


> The more 33's the better!! - respect to you in hitting the track while being relatively new in ownership.


Damn right  thanks, i couldn't believe how much confidence it gave me, I was nervous sitting in the pit but after a few laps it felt so good once the rsr's warmed up. Ive done Donington a few time in my old Rb5, Mx5 oh and my K11 Micra which was hilarious but this was on a whole new level!


----------



## RB26DETTpowered (Dec 10, 2014)

Car looks good man! Glad to see that you're taking good care of it. I can't wait to (hopefully) get my first skyline.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Sounds like you had a really great day - good call as Donington seems to be your local track - handy for Jap Fest next year! etc .......... planning any other track days?


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

RB26DETTpowered said:


> Car looks good man! Glad to see that you're taking good care of it. I can't wait to (hopefully) get my first skyline.


Cheers, you wont regret it


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Steve_s said:


> Sounds like you had a really great day - good call as Donington seems to be your local track - handy for Jap Fest next year! etc .......... planning any other track days?


Yeah Sunday was alot better than Saturday due to ice still being on the track. Yeah very handy indeed. Erm at the moment Donington in Feb, i want to do Cadwell at some point, Nurburgring is tempting, a few friends are going in August.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Sounds good - you will have to knock up a "bucket list" and tick them off as you go, I guess Nurburgring is a must on that list - that will test the nerves a little !!!mmmmmmm.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

dar1 said:


> Yes you did... To me
> ;-)




Hey man, hope things are going well with you .

if I remember your car had some super low mileage right?


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Steve_s said:


> Sounds good - you will have to knock up a "bucket list" and tick them off as you go, I guess Nurburgring is a must on that list - that will test the nerves a little !!!mmmmmmm.


yeah sounds like a plan! Yeah and spa haha


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey Dean. It's Andy It was my white 33 next to yours. Cheers again for the passenger ride. Makes me need to get my finger out with mine.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Andy, no worries mate, anytime! Do you remember us talking about the boost and wondering why it was only 1bar? When i got home i had a look at the ebc. Yeah i had switched to the lower boost setting by accident haha!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Thought id update this, its been a while! Nothing really has changed other than a new Kakimoto exhaust and i finally got round to fitting my GTR spoiler end plates  
She's had a mini service over the weekend before the trip to lemans next week!
Unfortunately shes got a slight leak on the transfercase


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Curt2000 (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats! I just got into my first Skyline as well, its an instant favorite!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks tidy mate 

Will look out for you in Houx Annexe!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheers guys, likewise.... only 3 days at work to go!!!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

I cant believe its just ticked over a year of Skyline ownership! Where has the time gone?!?!? its been amazing so far! Donington in December again... Can not wait!!! Would loved to have done more this year but Lemans and buying a house this year has meant Scarlett (dont ask hahaha) has only done a few thousand (amazing) miles.

Not a lot has changed as far as an update is concerned but she passed her MOT with no advisories and a service is booked next week. Just ordered the goods  

Ill be at Donington on the 12/13th December if anyone is attending ill happily take you out for a few laps.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Its that time again, Thunder in the park at Donington Sat/Sun, annoyingly its 98db limit so my Kakimoto exhaust may have to come off 

All the fluids etc have been replaced, all i need now is a full tank of Vpower!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Jesus! It's been a while! Not a lot has changed, just enjoying and maintaining her really.... Due to having a daughter now it's rare I get chance to use it as it should. However yesterday I got invited to Donington for the Suite holders day, which I took full advantage of! It was a quiet day but it was still fun! Had a play with an Evora, F type and a new R35 which was great!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow over another year has gone by! Thought I'd update this haha....

The current status atm is, she's on axle stands whilst the wheels and coilovers are being sorted... I just cant decide which wheels I'd replace the LMGT's with, so I'm sticking with them now.

My coilovers are on the way to Quantum for a refresh.
Federal RSR's are waiting to be fitted.
Next will be service/mot and hopefully ill be ready for a track day in November!

I turned 30 on Sunday and my present will be a trip to SPA in August ! I can not wait for the road trip! I actually was going to sell her earlier this year (long story) but I'm glad the keys got misplaced! (another long story)

See you in about a years time.....


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Small update! 

I ended up buying MeisterR CRD coilovers which are now fitted.

I've rebuilt 2 LMGT1's, 2 more to go this week. I'm holding off on the full refurb until after my 3000 mile road trip.

I'm also looking at refurbing my AP calipers, I believe they're CP5555's.

So braided hoses, disc & pads and a reseal kit are next on the list.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

DeanoGtr said:


> Small update!
> 
> I ended up buying MeisterR CRD coilovers which are now fitted.
> 
> ...




Great work Dean.


Would be good to see a few LMGT1 photos


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

DeanoGtr said:


> HKS 2510 Turbos, HKS 256 Camshaft, HKS 550 Injectors, HKS Intercooler, HKS Engine Oil Coolers, HKS Quickshift, AP Racing Front Disc Kit, HKS Torque Split Controller, Nismo Wheels and Quantum adjustable shocks etc.
> 
> I had it dyno'd on Sunday she came out with 433bhp @1.4 bar


433 at 1.4?

Something weird going on there.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

I.am.Sully said:


> Great work Dean.
> 
> 
> Would be good to see a few LMGT1 photos


Ill pop some up later


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

[redacted] said:


> 433 at 1.4?
> 
> Something weird going on there.


Ill dig out the graph, but iirc the dyno was doing something weird as it was set up 50/50 (They usually dyno Subaru's).

I had it dyno'd again (same place) with the HKS torque splitter on, power to the rear and it made 486, again ill try did the graph out.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

God! I can't wait to drive this car again!


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

DeanoGtr said:


> God! I can't wait to drive this car again!


those wheels look mahoosive in width, what are they?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Cris_ said:


> *those wheels look mahoosive in width, what are they?*


Typical Factory 10J on those Nismo 18's by the looks of it Cris!


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

K66 SKY said:


> Typical Factory 10J on those Nismo 18's by the looks of it Cris!


thanks! they look bigger to me without the tyres on.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Originally 9.5J so i went for 8J inner barrels.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Small update time! So after pricing up a full refurb to my AP calipers, disks n pads, lines and fluid. I realised I could get a new K-Sport 8 pot BBK for a similar price! So that's what ill be getting next!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Finally!!! My car is back on the road! I took it off the road back in October due to 2 of my wheels (Inner barrels) cracked. I decided to get new barrels made, along with new suspension and brakes!

I've also had a full belt change, Incl waterpump, an alloy radiator and all fluids changed.

My wheels are still holding pressure which is great, now it's time for a 4 wheel alignment and a dyno check just make sure everything is ok for my trip to the Ring and Spa!!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Had my car dyno'd this week. Car had not been driven since October and with my trip coming up i thought id get it checked.
Everything seemed healthy, no leaks, however there seems to be a loss of power. Pink lines are 2014 and green is 2019. Any one care to share their thoughts? 

Changes since 2014 are a kakimoto exhaust, i believe the timing belt is on correctly. 

It drives ok, its hard to say if it feels slower as its been so long ***x1f923;.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Once the photos are editted ill post up a little update of my trip around Europe.... Heres 1 for now.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Finally got round to getting these uploaded!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Cant wait to go back!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice Pics!:smokin:


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheers ***x1f604;


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

These past 2 weeks have felt like the longest ever! Got my car back from RB after having a Link G4 installed and mapped . The car feels more alive and responsive! 

The diagnosis as to why she was down on power was due to the Apexi ecu struggling to maintain any consistency, which Rod found out whilst mapping.

Roll on 17th November! Trackday at Donington


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Got some trackday/winter wheels fitted! Was surprised with the weight of these things, i heard they are very heavy but they weighed the same the LMGT's!

Now i just need my exhaust mod to arrive and fluids changing before Sunday ***x1f642;


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Donington was very wet indeed! Didnt stop me from having fun though! Roll on the next (dry) trackday!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

A few more!


----------



## Lestat2369 (Sep 28, 2006)

looks amazing!!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheers! Ohhh i forgot to add the little exhaust mod photo! No more black flags ***x1f923;***x1f923;


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Damn! Another year..... It's been relatively quiet on the car front with what's been going off around the world. Other than general servicing, i managed 2 trackdays this year, the Ring trip was cancelled along with Lemans so fingers crossed for 2021!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Good evening all, or to whoever reads this  its about time I did an update on this, not that there's much to update. I've done 1 track day since and the old girl has spent most the time in the garage. The work front has improved so hopefully ill get to spend some £££ on her.

Unfortunately I've sprung a slight leak on my rear turbo or somewhere in that area... If so, dilemma time..... Rebuild or replace  I've been eyeing up some 2860-5's to replace my HKS2510's.... My oil cooler has started to weep slightly as well so ill be assessing that soon to see if I need a whole new kit or just a core.

That's all for now, keep safe guys!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Well it's my Birthday today, so i treated myself, some Nismo mats landed last week and my turbos returned yesterday 😁 ohhh i bought a titanium decat pipe of a fellow r33 gtr owner. Failed to find some downpipes in time as my turbos are off so ill sort them out another time as there is minor leak on the flexi, sorted my oil cooler out and bought some AR1's to try out!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Great day at Donington! Dry to begin with, the AR1's felt great up until some light rain came. It didn't take much for them to lose traction 😅. The car performed faultlessly as normal! I missed being out on track so much!! I was planning to retire the old girl to the garage but im considering booking another TD before the end of the year. 😁


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Mega sad day today! I've parted ways with the old girl! 7 years, 7 months and 7 days.... It's has been a pure delight to be a part of this group but I'm saying farewell to Skyline ownership for now. I don't know what i'm getting next tbh, hopefully a R35 someday, but it wont be for a while. 

Cheers everyone who's commented/followed our journey. 

All the best.

Deano


----------

